# How much for Edison Cubes???????



## bigbee99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can order Edison cubes from my friend in Korea that I can sell, if I offer free shipping, how much would you guys pay for them? I want to see if it will be worth it for me to get a lot of them.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to pay 1 dollar for them. Honestly, its best for you to name a price that seems reasonable and one that you can still profit on.


----------



## Tomk (Dec 29, 2009)

free shipping to anywhere?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm interested but I live in Mexico


----------



## JL58 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a fan of Edison cubes. I'll buy a few from you under $20.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd buy em if they were <20 USD


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys, if it is international shipping, (I live in the US) I will charge $2-3 depending on if i use ups or fedex.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

I would consider buying if they are at a reasonable price.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 29, 2009)

I think <20$ is ok


----------



## ianini (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd buy one for $20.


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm in korea. Where can i order edison cubes?


----------



## Mr. Highway (Dec 29, 2009)

I would buy one for 20$


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 30, 2009)

littlejkim said:


> i'm in korea. Where can i order edison cubes?


you can order at cubenjoy, but for people like us, who don't live in Korea, we cant.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it a Korea brand?

http://search1.taobao.com/browse/0/...-commend-0-all-0.htm?ssid=e-s5&at_topsearch=1

It is not popular in China,because only 1 supplier in taobao.com sell it


----------



## littlejkim (Dec 30, 2009)

oh ok thanks.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

I would not go over 30$.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 30, 2009)

under $20 USD with shipping would be amazing for everybody.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would pay about $15, with shipping I'd pay around 25 dollars.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Is it a Korea brand?
> 
> http://search1.taobao.com/browse/0/...-commend-0-all-0.htm?ssid=e-s5&at_topsearch=1
> 
> It is not popular in China,because only 1 supplier in taobao.com sell it



yes


----------



## powershotman (Dec 30, 2009)

y edison cubes are so ex i wonder...


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 30, 2009)

powershotman said:


> y edison cubes are so ex i wonder...



They're from Korea.


----------



## brykai123 (Dec 30, 2009)

I know this is off topic, but what do Koreans call the Edison Cubes?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

Edison cube ._. in korean ._.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 30, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Is it a Korea brand?
> 
> http://search1.taobao.com/browse/0/...-commend-0-all-0.htm?ssid=e-s5&at_topsearch=1
> 
> It is not popular in China,because only 1 supplier in taobao.com sell it



Yes, they are Korean cubes. Lots people like this cubes but are difficult to find or buy so if you can get this for your store will be great.


----------



## Worker (Dec 30, 2009)

I would pay $15 for it. You should stock the stickers that come with the glow in the dark edison cubes from tribox. (I would post a link but the websites down for the holidays)


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Worker said:


> I would pay $15 for it. You should stock the stickers that come with the glow in the dark edison cubes from tribox. (I would post a link put the websites down for the holidays)



no, im not ordering from tribox, im ordering from my friend in Korea, who will send them to me, and I will sell them, they will only be black. (Unless a color is specially requested, then I will see if she can find them, and if she does, it can take a while for the cube to get to you.)


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 31, 2009)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Is it a Korea brand?
> 
> http://search1.taobao.com/browse/0/...-commend-0-all-0.htm?ssid=e-s5&at_topsearch=1
> 
> It is not popular in China,because only 1 supplier in taobao.com sell it



I'm glad to see popbuyingjack taking interest in what we want =) maybe popbuying will have edisons soon.

and I was supposed to put in my popbuying order last night... sometimes lazyness pays off.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, just ordered 10 edisons to start with, should be here in a week or 2


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 2, 2010)

Could you please update tis topic as soon as you get them? I am really interested.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd pay $15.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> Could you please update tis topic as soon as you get them? I am really interested.



i will update and post a link to where I will be selling them,


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

a little poll im taking, for my next order, do you guys want black edisons or white ones?


----------



## Luffy (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh,I want to collect it!~But I live in China!~:fp


----------



## Truncator (Jan 2, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> a little poll im taking, for my next order, do you guys want black edisons or white ones?


Definitely black. I'd pay ~$25-30 for two cubes.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 2, 2010)

Whichever color is fine  (though i prefer white)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2010)

I really don't care.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

Luffy said:


> Oh,I want to collect it!~But I live in China!~:fp



That's okay, I will includde worldwide shipping prices inside the priceo of the cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 2, 2010)

if anyone is confused, the first order of 10 cubes are all black.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Works for me. What price did you settle on?


----------

